# anyone going tonight



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

just wondering if anyone was going tonight. thinking of pulling an all nighter. hopefully i can get a camera to post some pics of my rig and some fish .


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

If you go i hope the wind laid down some for you,it was howling lastnight and this morning out there.Good luck.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Out of the N at 5 right now. Not bad. I'm gonna head outaround midnight.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck to all heading out tonight!! hope you have a better trip then the last 2 i had!!! hope to see reports and :takephoto tomorrow!!!


----------

